

Ask HN: Experiencing delays and timeouts on HN responses? - pasbesoin

For the past couple of months, I've been experiencing a lot of delays and timeouts with HN responses.  Either altogether, or no page contents returned.  I wonder whether others are, as well.  I like to look at a post's comments first, for some context, so I may be triggering/observing more of this behavior than some others.<p>This is not by way of complaint.  I'm grateful for the site, and I know I receive it "free".  I'm just asking whether others are having a similar experience.  (I guess a bit of desire for an improvement might be implied, but again I'm not writing from the frame of mind of "expecting" anything.)<p>EDIT:  I wanted to sound neutral, but my wording seems a bit off.  Of course, I'd like faster responses, if the problem is not just mine.  But I'm sitting at an empty table drinking my gratis glass of water, and I'm not exactly complaining if it doesn't get refilled immediately.  Just glad for the seat at the table.
======
brk
Yes, I think this has been a semi-frequent issue. I see it sporadically, other
users claim to see it rather frequently.

I think the table might need to be upgraded, or possibly the water glass needs
to be optimized... It might also be related to the napkin holder ;)

------
Mz
It's nice to know that it isn't solely my crappy internet service. I always
assume they are at fault any time I run into these issues. So thanks for
bringing this up.

